# 2012 Trek Superfly 100 Pro



## gal (Jan 23, 2004)

my new superfly 100Pro
weight 10.100
+polar+pedals and all gear ready to ride
only upgrade was American Classic Race 29er wheels
they are only 1419g tubeless ready


----------



## EagleRider (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice. What does the whole bike weigh with pedals? 

I just put my 2011 SF 100 Elite (stock X0) on the scale and it comes in at 25.25# with Shimano pedals. With the AC wheels, XX cranks I am guessing you are near 23-24#.


----------



## kingkongsfinger (Dec 27, 2011)

As I said on WW very nice indeed:thumbsup::winker:


----------



## redline9k (May 10, 2011)

Getting mine dirty for the first time today as well. Just finished building it up. 

I took the 2012 SF 100 Pro and scrapped everything but the frame/fork/shock/stem/seatpost

Full XTR, Kings laced to Stans Crest, Easton EC90 HB, tubeless, etc....23.44

cant wait to see how it rides.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Are those Hope floating rotors i see with your Avids ?

If they are do they fit ok etc ?

Is that the 26/39 xx rings too ?


----------



## pixelrausch (Jul 25, 2009)

awesome


----------



## gal (Jan 23, 2004)

Tiffster
mtbr member
*

*
Join Date: Jan 2008
Posts: 1,990
Rep Power: 6
Rep: 
user gallery 

Are those Hope floating rotors i see with your Avids ?
Yes
If they are do they fit ok etc 
They are great, I use same setup on my old bike for the last 2 years

Is that the 26/39 xx rings too yes


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Do you have clearance problems with the rivets on the rear brake ?

I received my rotors today and on the front its ok, on the rear the rivets aren't touching the caliper but they must only be 0.0001mm away as i can't see any light through...


----------



## gal (Jan 23, 2004)

Its just perfect
No need for more clearance


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2007)

redline9k said:


> Getting mine dirty for the first time today as well. Just finished building it up.
> 
> I took the 2012 SF 100 Pro and scrapped everything but the frame/fork/shock/stem/seatpost
> 
> ...


What is your frame size?


----------



## redline9k (May 10, 2011)

19". The bontrager tires are ultralight. Can say they're going to last but my go to Kenda slant six tires are 150g more apiece.


----------



## tcwippy (Nov 27, 2004)

I picked mine up in December and I am absolutely in awe of the bike. I have a stable full of other great bikes, including a hard tail Superfly (carbon) along with a couple custom 26" full suspension bikes - a 22 lb Giant NRS Air and a 21 lb Scott Spark. As awesome as those other bikes are, they are all going up for sale. The Superfly 100 Pro is just plain faster, more comfortable, and more fun, and has gotten me excited about mountain biking in a way I haven't been in years. I dont know, its just amazing, the full-suspension 29"er is like no other bike I've ever ridden. "Its a whole new ball game," as they say.

So far, the SRAM XX components have been great. A big reason I bought the Pro was because I wanted a 2x10 drivetrain and, after riding a 2x10 on the trails a few times, I now have a hard time understanding why they even make triples anymore. There essentially isn't a component on the Pro that needs upgrading. Yes, the Easton wheels are a fair bit lighter than the stock Bontragers, but the truth is with the red hubs and the white and gold graphics, I bought them because I think they look amazing on the bike. Also, they are lightest wheels I could find that are "rated" for my weight, and with them the bike comes in at a very respectable 10350 grams (22.8 lbs)

Lastly, I'm 6'2", 195 lbs with a 34" inseam and am right between a large and extra-large frame according to the size chart. I tested both sizes, and ended up going with the XL and couldn't be happier with my decision. It is a big dang bike though, and when I'm riding our terrain, I feel like I'm riding in a Suburban compared to the 26" bikes. Albeit a really nice Suburban :thumbsup:


----------



## luisc202 (Feb 5, 2012)

What Bontrager tires are those? Nice bike man...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2007)

I have the same bike - 2012 Trek Superfly 100 Pro. 

The tires that come stock with the bike are new this year. Bontrager 29-1 Team Issue, 29x2.2. They are XC tires and weigh 570g a piece on my scale. They roll fast and give you pretty decent traction. I replaced the front with Specialized S-Works Ground Control(29x2.1, 610g) for better traction.


----------



## tcwippy (Nov 27, 2004)

The Team Issues are a nice set of tires, and do offer some nice traction, even in the snow. But they aren't the lightest and once the snow melts and the trails dry I'll be switching out to a pair of Stan's Ravens, which should lighten the bike up a couple hundred grams.


----------



## jnails (Jun 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I have the same bike - 2012 Trek Superfly 100 Pro.
> 
> The tires that come stock with the bike are new this year. Bontrager 29-1 Team Issue, 29x2.2. They are XC tires and weigh 570g a piece on my scale. They roll fast and give you pretty decent traction. I replaced the front with Specialized S-Works Ground Control(29x2.1, 610g) for better traction.


It's an ok rear tire, but plain old sucks a$$ up front. Any bit of moisture and your drifting


----------



## slackiam (Dec 15, 2011)

To any 2012 Superfly Pro 100 Owner.... I had the 2012 Superfly 100 Elite on order from my LBS since November 15, 2011. Trek must be having problems because the delivery date has been pushed to June 2012. So, I ordered the 2012 Superfly 100 Pro because they apparently can deliver this in April. Now I am comparing it to the Santa Cruz Tallboy Carbon with XTR. It is 1.7 pounds heavier, and about the same price but they have not had any frame problems. I also see favorable comments on the XTR brakes vs the Avid XX that is on the Sfly. Any issues with the 2012 XX Avids? Would you stay with the Superfly?

Thanks


----------



## jnails (Jun 1, 2009)

slackiam said:


> To any 2012 Superfly Pro 100 Owner.... I had the 2012 Superfly 100 Elite on order from my LBS since November 15, 2011. Trek must be having problems because the delivery date has been pushed to June 2012. So, I ordered the 2012 Superfly 100 Pro because they apparently can deliver this in April. Now I am comparing it to the Santa Cruz Tallboy Carbon with XTR. It is 1.7 pounds heavier, and about the same price but they have not had any frame problems. I also see favorable comments on the XTR brakes vs the Avid XX that is on the Sfly. Any issues with the 2012 XX Avids? Would you stay with the Superfly?
> 
> Thanks


I had to bleed my front avid XX on my 2012 Superfly right out of the box. It's been fine since.


----------



## zorino (Nov 7, 2010)

@ gal

may I ask you politely, how big your SAG on your Fox Float RP23 shock is? Can you tell me this check in mm? (Distance to the O-ring)

best thanks

Zorino


----------



## gal (Jan 23, 2004)

it 12 mm


----------



## zorino (Nov 7, 2010)

>25%...ok!

thank you


----------



## zorino (Nov 7, 2010)

thank you for your reply.

in which case this is not true either with you with the suspension settings form the trek homepage?
according to calculation it would be at an air pressure of 160psi 65kg, though I would have 6mm SAG!how did you get so inden steep ramps to right - it pushes you to the damper is not too far in?


----------



## Abras (Mar 29, 2010)

Just got my superfly 100 pro ready too, total weight 10.350g.

Now I just have to set the front sid xx better, I got the 2013 version and I didn't liked, 2012 seems better.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Abras said:


> Just got my superfly 100 pro ready too, total weight 10.350g.
> 
> Now I just have to set the front sid xx better, I got the 2013 version and I didn't liked, 2012 seems better.


I agree, the Dual Air SID XX was much better!


----------



## sooza (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice looking bike! Are those Easton EA or RC 90's? I also have a stable of 26ers inc a Trek Fuel EX9 and TopFuel 9.9 XX so interesting comments you make about your transition to a full sus 29 and the SuperFly in particular. Are you using a 26/39 crank ?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

*2014 Update*

Even with dropper post - my 15.5" SF100 Pro is 23.7lbs/10.75kg:


----------

